# Is Coffee intolerance possible in later years?



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2014)

I dunno, I remember that 20-30 years ago, I could drink coffee like it was water, but in the last years, I am having a harder and harder time feeling good after coffee.

It got to the point where I only allow coffee in the morning with my Frühstück (Breakfast), but mebbe the stuff is just so strong here, I should just move on to fruit teas or something like that.

Does anyone here think that Coffee Intolerance can happen after, say, 50?

I'm curious to know what other members think.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 29, 2014)

I'm 72 and my wife is 75. We drink at least a so called 12 cup pot of coffee every day. I said so called because mr. coffee thinks a cup is 5 ounces so our 12 cup coffee maker really only makes 7 1/2 cups. But that comes to 3 3/4 cups for each of us.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2014)

Thanks to all for the input.


----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I'm 72 and my wife is 75. We drink at least a so called 12 cup pot of coffee every day. I said so called because mr. coffee thinks a cup is 5 ounces so our 12 cup coffee maker really only makes 7 1/2 cups. But that comes to 3 3/4 cups for each of us.



Mr Doughnut had it's own brand of coffee you could buy. It was sooo good...they should've called it "Mr Coffee"....guess that name was taken.   We start the day with a pot the same as you do rkunsaw, and in winter months, maybe make another.  We very seldom have coffee after lunch. 


Don't try this at home!

View attachment 7069


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2014)

Oh, my, he is ruining his workshirt.


----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2014)

Coffee rings 'round the collar!


----------



## kcvet (May 29, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (May 30, 2014)

I don't know ... I have a massive intake of caffeine every day and have had it for over 35 years - no signs of slowing down, no indications of intolerance ...


----------



## Jillaroo (May 30, 2014)

_Hi Phil, long time no see , hope you are well_:flowers:


----------



## Warrigal (May 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst, it sounds like you have developed tolerance to coffee, not intolerance.


----------



## Meanderer (May 30, 2014)

I agree! ,,,and maybe some music on the side.


----------



## JustBonee (May 30, 2014)

I never really drank coffee when I was younger.  Maybe a cup here or there while at work, only because everyone else was drinking it.
But since age 60, I've become a cup or two a day drinker .... I really enjoy my morning coffee now.  
So I guess I'm doing things in reverse from the norm.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 5, 2014)

View attachment 7287


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 5, 2014)

Coffee is a tradition in my family.  Lattes in the mornings and Espressos in the afternoons.  I've never heard of anyone (in the family) slowing down on their coffee intake.  My son is 13 and he learned to work that Krupps coffee maker all by himself.  He surprised me one morning!


----------



## rt3 (Jun 5, 2014)

coffee intolerance (or tolerance build up to the effects of caffeine) develops in later life as the adrenal stress profile of the body changes. cortisol and epinephrine release from the adrenals, and the time of release tend to switch. This can be helped (the adrenal stress timing not the caffeine ) by taking 10-20 mg of Pregnenolone daily for a couple of months.


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 6, 2014)

Yup, I started in developing a real intolerance for coffee a couple of years ago... then read on the net someplace that if I added a half teaspoon of baking soda to de-acidify it, it would help...and it worked. Now I find that adding between 1 and 2 teaspoons of coconut oil does the trick. I LOVE it that way... I couldn't understand what in the world the craze about adding _butter_to coffee was all about ... til I followed someone's suggestion about coconut oil! So, I chalked another one up for 'don't knock it til you try it' !


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 8, 2014)

Human bean:

View attachment 7417


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 8, 2014)

I used to drink a pot of coffee. It was the fuel I needed to get through a workday.
Now I drink one cup a day, in the morning. It helps clear the cobwebs from my head.

View attachment 7423


----------



## Elyzabeth (Jun 8, 2014)

As you get older your body can react to coffee vey differently

Many people have Atrial Fibrillation
( arrhythmic heart beat) and are not aware of it.. 
and that certainly would react differently to both coffee and alcohol


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2014)

Who...ME!

View attachment 7515


----------



## Harley (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't drink as much as I once did. Acid reflux took care of that! Thankfully, I got it under control, but limit my coffee to just mornings now..btw, I have one of those Mr Coffee pots, that is supposed to be 4 cups, its not..


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2014)

I never drank a lot of coffee, only in the mornings.  The most I ever drank was when I was younger and working the night/graveyard/swing shifts.  Now I have 2 cups of coffee in the morning, or one large mug.  My fav is Kona.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2014)

[h=1]PASTRY CUP LETS YOU DRINK YOUR COFFEE THEN EAT THE CUP[/h]http://www.lostateminor.com/2012/07/26/pasty-cup-lets-you-drink-your-coffee-then-eat-the-cup/


----------

